# Alterações Climáticas:  Medição da temperatura global



## Vince (23 Jun 2007 às 20:12)

Através do Meteored fui parar a um blogue interessante. Dum meteorologista americano chamado Anthony Watts, que está a questionar os dados das estações meteorológicas americanas, e por consequência, a temperatura global. Ele deu-se ao trabalho de visitar pessoalmente algumas dezenas de estações, e o que descobriu foi um pouco chocante. Muitas delas estavam pessimamente localizadas. Especula o autor, que muitas estações estão em ambiente urbano ou próximo, e destas umas quantas estão mal muito localizadas, dando seguramente origem a erros. Numa escala global, isto geraria um erro razoável, ao qual se junta a muito menor quantidade de estações em grandes extensões de terra onde não existe tanta presença humana.

Até que ponto estaremos a medir bem a temperatura da Terra ? Não poderá estar aí uma possível explicação para as diferenças do hemisfério norte vs. sul ? E se se gastam fortunas em investigação, cientistas, recursos, satélites e simulações, mas depois alguns dos dados de base que entram nos modelos não estão correctos porque muitas estações espalhadas pelo mundo estão meio esquecidas ou quase abandonadas?

É mais uma teoria, discutível certamente, mas tem pelo menos alguma lógica interessante. 
E em Portugal ? Estará tudo bem configurado e localizado, e com uma boa distribuição entre zonas urbanas e rurais, etc, etc ?

O blogue em questão é este:
*Watts Up With That? How not to measure temperature*
http://www.norcalblogs.com/watts/weather_stations/

A pessoa em questão entretanto lançou um projecto na Net chamado SurfaceStations onde utilizadores de todo o país são convidados a verificar e documentar a situação das estações meteorlógicas das suas áreas de residência e a submeterem a informação para uma base dados. Independentemente da teoria parece-me uma ideia interessante, e que até poderia ser feito a nivel global.

*SurfaceStations*
http://www.surfacestations.org/




> *Helping along global warming*
> 
> Remember in January when the National Oceanic & Atmospheric Administration (NOAA) and its good friends in media trumpeted that 2006 was the warmest year on record for the contiguous United States?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rog (24 Jun 2007 às 17:03)

*Re: Estaremos a medir bem a temperatura global ?*



Vince disse:


> Através do Meteored fui parar a um blogue interessante. Dum meteorologista americano chamado Anthony Watts, que está a questionar os dados das estações meteorológicas americanas, e por consequência, a temperatura global. Ele deu-se ao trabalho de visitar pessoalmente algumas dezenas de estações, e o que descobriu foi um pouco chocante. Muitas delas estavam pessimamente localizadas. Especula o autor, que muitas estações estão em ambiente urbano ou próximo, e destas umas quantas estão mal muito localizadas, dando seguramente origem a erros. Numa escala global, isto geraria um erro razoável, ao qual se junta a muito menor quantidade de estações em grandes extensões de terra onde não existe tanta presença humana.
> 
> Até que ponto estaremos a medir bem a temperatura da Terra ? Não poderá estar aí uma possível explicação para as diferenças do hemisfério norte vs. sul ? E se se gastam fortunas em investigação, cientistas, recursos, satélites e simulações, mas depois alguns dos dados de base que entram nos modelos não estão correctos porque muitas estações espalhadas pelo mundo estão meio esquecidas ou quase abandonadas?
> 
> ...



Essa é uma boa questão, não pegando nisto e criar uma teoria da conspiração é certo que algumas estações podem não estar nas melhores condições e bem posicionadas. Mas pensar que este é um problema recente e utilizar esta situação como argumento da subida da temperatura global.. vai uma grande distância. Seria pensar que numa data hipotêtica no passado todas as estações estavam a funcionar em pleno sem problemas.. mas tal nunca aconteceu...
Primeiro porque o problema não é dos últimos anos... são tantas as estações a debitar dados que muitas delas desde a sua implementação foram mal localizadas e os erros muitas têm-nos desde que começaram a funcionar. Outras, bem localizadas sofrem os efeitos da degradação do material de protecção e de limpeza das redondezas e com dados que acabam por ter uma margem de erro superior. Quantas estações estão votadas ao abandono, desde que estejam a funcionar é o que importa, outras já nem dados fornecem. 
Mas nem todas as estações estão assim tão despresadas e fornecem dados com grande rigor. É certo que é necessário investir mais na manutenção destas estações automáticas para um maior rigor.


----------



## Minho (25 Jun 2007 às 00:28)

*Re: Estaremos a medir bem a temperatura global ?*



Rog disse:


> Essa é uma boa questão, não pegando nisto e criar uma teoria da conspiração é certo que algumas estações podem não estar nas melhores condições e bem posicionadas. Mas pensar que este é um problema recente e utilizar esta situação como argumento da subida da temperatura global.. vai uma grande distância. Seria pensar que numa data hipotêtica no passado todas as estações estavam a funcionar em pleno sem problemas.. mas tal nunca aconteceu...
> Primeiro porque o problema não é dos últimos anos... são tantas as estações a debitar dados que muitas delas desde a sua implementação foram mal localizadas e os erros muitas têm-nos desde que começaram a funcionar. Outras, bem localizadas sofrem os efeitos da degradação do material de protecção e de limpeza das redondezas e com dados que acabam por ter uma margem de erro superior. Quantas estações estão votadas ao abandono, desde que estejam a funcionar é o que importa, outras já nem dados fornecem.
> Mas nem todas as estações estão assim tão despresadas e fornecem dados com grande rigor. É certo que é necessário investir mais na manutenção destas estações automáticas para um maior rigor.





Basta olhar para a estação de Lamaçães em Braga... no comments...    

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=959


----------



## GranNevada (25 Jun 2007 às 16:15)

*Re: Estaremos a medir bem a temperatura global ?*

Pois é Minho . Em vez de estar branquinha está quase a ficar pretinha ... logo , temperaturas mais altas de certeza devido a maior absorção de radiação solar


----------



## Minho (25 Jun 2007 às 21:39)

*Re: Estaremos a medir bem a temperatura global ?*

Outra coisa ainda sobre a medição das temperaturas actualmente. A medição por satélite é fiável? Se é, este deveria ser o método por excelência para medir a temperatura global. Outro método que também acho que seria válido seria ter mais em conta as temperaturas do ar obtidas pelas bóias. Estas estão de certeza longe de qualquer fonte de calor e inseridas num meio que não se altera rapidamente só com uma vaga de calor ou uma vaga de frio. Penso que estamos a chegar ao um momento que se deveria reflectir o modo como e onde estão a ser feitas as leituras para que de aqui a trinta anos não estejamos a comparar as normais com dados errados...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jun 2007 às 23:43)

*Re: Estaremos a medir bem a temperatura global ?*

Acontece que moro num prédio, pelo que o sensor, para apanhar o maximo de ar fresco e vento possível, está colocado perto da parede e da janela das traseiras, pendurado no exterior.
Não tenho hipótese de o colocar num sítio melhor, pois não tenho nehum espaço de grande área que seja aberto, apenas uma varanda (o que não chega, pois há paredes que estão próximas, janelas...)
Fiz comparações com um termómetro de mercúrio na varanda da mesma casa e descobri que o sensor faz uma leitura de temperatura ligeiramente superior ao real.

Como resolvi o problema?

Da maneira mais prática e fiável que achei: retirando essa diferença ao que diz o sensor.
Ou seja, se a diferença for de 2 ºC e se o sensor reportar uma temperatura de 19 ºC, eu direi que estão 17 ºC.

Confirmo constantemente com um termómetro de mercúrio para me certificar de que a medição é fiável e posso dizer que funciona.
Aliás, as temperaturas que eu divulgo já têm este débito aplicado, senão teriam algum desfasamento em relação à realidade.


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2007 às 13:40)

*Re: Alterações Climáticas:  Medição Temperatura global*

Mais um post sobre a discussão da medição da temperatura global, desta vez do Climate Audit, em que eles a propósito do erro americano (ver este topico) falam da medição de temperaturas em Africa, América do Sul e Antártida.



> *Waldo in Africa*
> By Steve McIntyre
> 
> Gavin Schmidt and James Hansen say that errors in the U.S. “don’t matter” because it is only 2% of the earth’s surface (about 6% of the land surface). This implies that the accuracy of measurements in other parts of the world can be relied on. In the U.S. the 1930s have a similar level to recent levels, while the ROW has a striking difference. The surface area of Africa (30,300,000 km² ) is about one-fifth of the Earth’s land surface. 148,939,100 km²), about 4 times the size of the contiguous 48. I guess that this would be a good place to look for the high-quality stations that Schmidt and Hansen are counting on.
> ...


(c) Climate Audit




> * Where’s Waldo: Antarctica #2*
> If you’ve not read Where’s Waldo: Antarctica #1, please do so first.
> 
> Waldo in Antarctica #1 compares measured rural station temperatures in Antarctica in the 1930s and recently. It is of course empty because there were no such measurements in the 1930s. So when Hansen says that temperatures in the U.S. don’t “matter” because it’s only 2% of the earth’s surface (6% of the land surface actually), it’s a bit deceptive for analysis of relative levels in the 1930s because, as we are finding out, there are no relevant measurements from the 1930s for much of Hansen’s denominator.
> ...


(c) Climate Audit



> *Waldo: South America*
> Waldo, Hansen’s ROW trend, is not in Africa nor in Antarctica. Is Waldo in South America?
> 
> Here we are referring to a trend calculated according to the stated methodology of Hansen et al 1999, 2001, in which urbanization effects are supposedly removed by coercing trends to trends of rural stations. For that purpose, I am assessing the availability of rural stations which go back to the 1930s - thereby permitting a comparison of 1934 to 1998 in these other regions under Hansen’s adjustment - while also having sufficient information to permit a 1961-1990 normal to be calculated.
> ...


(c) Climate Audit


----------



## Ecotretas (10 Mai 2009 às 22:53)

É bom revistar este thread. Após uns anitos há um relatório excepcional a resumir a questão.

Ecotretas


----------

